

Can You Find the German Snipers and Experts in Camouflage Hiding in These Photos - mr5iff
http://www.slate.com/blogs/behold/2015/01/20/simon_menner_camouflage_is_a_conceptual_look_at_snipers_in_germany_photos.html

======
dnlserrano
About the author: David Rosenberg is the editor of Slate’s Behold blog. He has
worked as a photo editor for 15 years and is a tennis junkie. Follow him on
Twitter.

With "photo editor" being the relevant part.

------
3327
was on wired they are recycling content

